# [SOLVED] Unable to save to a network drive



## asakoa

hi all,
i have created a mapped network drive on my win 2003 server and my win xp clients are mapped to the drive. 
i can view files in the network drive but cannot save files to it.
i tried saving ms word 2007 file but got error message <Access denied: See your administrator>

I saved the file to the local computer and tried to copy and paste it into the network drive. I got another message "Cannot copy <filename>: Access denied. Make sure the disk is not full or write protected".

The disk is not even a 1/4 filled and it is not write protected. I tried even saving a text file locally on the server, in the network drive but i'm still told i don't have permission.
I am the administrator so i have full control on the server and the shared folder(network drive). Users have read, write, modify, full control permissions on the folder but we're still facing the problem.

We have Symantec Endpoint Protection and i have enabled it to allow users to access shared files and folders so it's not the Antivirus intefering.

A lot of suggestions on the Net indicated making the drive available offline. Done all that but still...............

Any solutions out there.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to save to a network drive*

From your Server, right click one of the shared folders and choose Sharing and Security, there are 2 different Tabs here that you need to assign permission.... Sharing and Security Tabs. The Security Tab is always being left out, make sure that click on here too and assign permission on those Users. Now try to access this shared folder and save.

Please post update.


----------



## asakoa

*Re: Unable to save to a network drive*

Thanks a bunch. The security permissions were alright. I went in to Permissions under the Share Tab and reassigned permissions to the users. Worked like a charm.
Thanks a million.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Unable to save to a network drive*



asakoa said:


> Thanks a bunch. The security permissions were alright. I went in to Permissions under the Share Tab and reassigned permissions to the users. Worked like a charm.
> Thanks a million.


You're quite welcome!

Glad we could assist.


----------

